# Asus Z170 Pro Gaming - welchen RAM



## Systemstarter (11. August 2015)

Hi,

ich möchte mir ein System zusammenstellen mit dem 
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming

oder vielleicht auch dem 
Asus MAXIMUS VIII RANGER

Ich möchte 16GB Ram (2x8GB) haben. Dann kann ich in ein paar Jahren vielleicht nochmal 2x8GB nachrüsten.

Ich bin kein Overclocker, ich nutze eher die einfachen Möglichkeiten die mir angeboten werden um Performance zu steigern.

In den Handbüchern finde ich meist 4er Kits oder scheinbar "langsamen" RAM unter den Unterstüzten RAM Modulen. Suche ich nach QVL auf der ASUS Homepage bekomme ich gleich eine Fehlermeldung.

Die PCGH Komplett Rechner finde ich toll, und nehme diese auch als Grundlage meines neuen PCs. 

Allerdings steht da beim RAM auch nicht viel dabei. Beispiel beim neuen Skylake PC: 16GB DDR4-2133 (Crucial).
Da gibt es ja viele von, wenn ich bei Alternate suche.

Die RAM Finder von diversen Herstellern liefern auch kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.

Ich habe in einem Bericht gelesen, dass Preis/Leistung bei bis zu 3200er OK ist. 

Was macht Sinn?

Bitte helft mir weiter.

Danke


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. August 2015)

1x G.Skill RipJaws V rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVR)


----------



## Systemstarter (11. August 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die habe ich auch schon im Auge gehabt. Auch als 3200er Edition. 
Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Kombi nicht offiziell supportet. Oder ist das "heutzutage" nicht mehr relevant?
Mein alter PC ist mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt....


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. August 2015)

Ich kann dir zwei Dinge sagen:

1. Ich habe auf meinen Board ebenfalls RAM, der nicht offiziell unterstützt wird und die beiden verstehen sich prächtig 
2. Wenn du dir die letzten Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum anschaust (meist so ab 1500€) wirst du feststellen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der den RAM empfiehlt


----------



## Systemstarter (16. August 2015)

Mir ist da gerade was aufgefallen. Der RAM hat eine Höhe von 42mm. Der CPU Kühler überdeckt den RAM und läßt nach meiner Berechnung (157mm - 120mm) nur 37mm Platz unter dem Lüfter. Das klingt für mich als ob das nicht passt. Standard Ram hat wohl 30mm und würde passen.


----------



## markus1612 (17. August 2015)

Kannst du mal deine komplette Konfiguration hier Posten?


----------



## joernsen (17. August 2015)

Hatte mich auch für das Asus Z170 Pro Gaming entschieden und dazu wegen der Bauhöhe das Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2400 Kit gewählt. Läuft bisher anstandslos, ob bei Bf4 oder diversen Benchmarks. Inwieweit sich ein höherer Speicherstandard bemerkbar macht, kann ich nicht sagen. Der Preis war da für mich auch mit entscheidend. 

https://www.alternate.de/Crucial/DI...tsspeicher/html/product/1152472?tk=7&lk=12630 

Grüße Jörn


----------



## Systemstarter (17. August 2015)

Sorry, hatte da wohl etwas vergessen.

Ich möchte zum Asus Z170 Pro Gaming den Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition verwenden.

Auf dem Nachfolgenden Artikel kann man die beiden Komponenten verbaut sehen und auch, dass der RAM überdeckt ist:

PCGH-Extreme-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i7-6700K und Asus STRIX-GTX980Ti-DC3OC

Ähnlich gut dargestellt ist es in folgendem Artikel. Allerdings nicht in der PCGH Edition:
Scythe Mugen 4 : Verarbeitung & Lüfter - Artikel Hartware.net


Somit fällt das  G.Skill RipJaws V Kit schon mal flach. Viel zu hoch,

Aktuell sehe ich folgende Möglichkeiten für ein 2x8GB Kit:

Corsair Vengeance LPX (31mm)
z.B: CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 oder CMK16GX4M2B3000C15

Crucial Ballistix Sport (30mm)
BLS2C8G4D240FSB oder BLS2C8G4D240FSA (ist der Unterschied rein optisch?)

was meint ihr?

Wie denkt ihr über die Kompatibilitätslisten? Bei Corsair tauchen keine Z170 Board von Asus auf.

Ansonsten Intel i7-6700K 
Asus Strix GTX970-DC2OC
Seasonig G-Series PCGH Edition 550W
Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH


----------



## Nikmido (17. August 2015)

Systemstarter schrieb:


> Mir ist da gerade was aufgefallen. Der RAM hat eine Höhe von 42mm. Der CPU Kühler überdeckt den RAM und läßt nach meiner Berechnung (157mm - 120mm) nur 37mm Platz unter dem Lüfter. Das klingt für mich als ob das nicht passt. Standard Ram hat wohl 30mm und würde passen.



Sry, dass ich einfach so reinpresche mit meiner Frage, aber wo siehst du denn wie hoch die RAM-Riegel sind? Hab grade auf Geizhals und Mindfactory gesucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Systemstarter (18. August 2015)

Corsair:
Corsair Reveals Vengeance LPX, Dominator Platinum DDR4 Memory
Crucial:
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400MHz 16GB Kit Review

ich weiß, sind keine offiziellen Angaben aber sind aus meiner Sicht plausibel.


----------



## Merty (20. August 2015)

Ich habe seit gestern das ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger verbaut und dazu RAMs von Kingston gewählt. 2x 8GB DDR4 mit 2400 mhz. Habe inzwischen ein paar Tests gemacht und die laufen einwandfrei.
Hier der Link: https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-fury-dimm-kit-16gb-hx424c15fbk2-16-a1306444.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## erazzedx (23. August 2015)

Systemstarter schrieb:


> [...]
> Somit fällt das  G.Skill RipJaws V Kit schon mal flach. Viel zu hoch,
> [...]



Würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen.

Habe die selbe Kombination bestellt: Asus Z170 PRO GAMING + Ripjaws V DDR4-3000 und will den Mugen 4 einsetzen. Wegen der miserablen Verfügbarkeit des 6700K ist jedoch das Mobo, die CPU und der RAM noch nicht da, da alles zusammen bestellt.

Allerdings habe ich den Mugen 4 hier und etwas gemessen. Je nachdem, welches Gehäuse du einsetzt (es muss ausreichend breit sein), kannst du den vorderen Lüfter des Mugen mit Hilfe des Clips nach oben setzen, wie auch hier beschrieben: Question about Ram ( Mugen 4 ) - Official Scythe Forum

Das von dir verlinkte Bild (http://www.hartware.de/media/reviews/1653/13s.jpg) zeigt, dass bei 37mm hohem RAM der Lüfter bei normaler Montierung aufliegt. Die Ripjaws V sind 5mm höher (42mm) - das entspricht ca. 4 Reihen der Lamellen des Kühlkörpers des Mugen (hab's gemessen), um das ganze anhand des Hartware-Bildes etwas zu verdeutlichen. Wenn man nun den Lüfter etwas höher montiert, sollte es passen. Da dies auch im Scythe-Forum so empfohlen wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass durch das Versetzen des Lüfters die Kühlleistung nicht nennenswert beeinflusst wird.

Wie seht ihr das?

Für dich vlt. von Interesse ist mein Thread im G.Skill-Forum hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g-skill/403278-f4-3000c15d-16gvr-und-asus-z170-pro-gaming.html
Dass das Z170 PRO GAMING nicht in der QVL des DDR4-3000er auftaucht, bei den niedriger getakteten Ripjaws V jedoch schon, verunsichert mich aber dann doch arg 

Wenn der 6700K endlich mal wieder lieferbar ist, werde ich es ausprobieren. Oder doch lieber vorher noch andere RAMs nehmen? Meine Alternative wären Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bzw. Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Allerdings halt "nur" DDR4-2400, statt 3000 wie die Ripjaws.


----------



## Systemstarter (23. August 2015)

Ich habe mich entschieden und bereits bestellt.

Da ich den Mugen 4 PCGH Edition (hat zwei Lüfter) bestellt habe, macht es aus meiner Sicht nicht so viel Sinn einen von zwei Lüfter umzubauen.

Beim RAM hatte ich zuletzt zwischen Crucial 2400 & Corsair 3000 geschwankt. Aber der Corsair kostet 50% mehr, bringt aber nicht so viel extra Leistung.

Also habe ich den Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSA/BLS2K8G4D240FSA) bestellt. Die sind supportet & Günstig. Den gesparten Aufpreis investiere ich lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte.

Als Gehäuse habe ich das Fractal Design R5 PCGH Edition bestellt. Da ist genug Platz drin. 

Mal sehen wann das ankommt.


----------



## erazzedx (24. August 2015)

Habe meine Bestellung soeben auch geändert. 

Aus verschiedensten Quellen habe ich nun gehört, dass die Ripjaws auf dem ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING ohnehin nicht sauber mit 3000MHz laufen (OC failed Meldung beim Booten). Erst das Heruntertakten auf 2666MHz soll das Board zum Booten bewegen.
Wenn die Teile nicht mit dem vollen Speed laufen, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu 2400er Modulen nicht. 

Habe mich für die Ballistix Sport LT entschieden:
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Knapp 20€ gespart und laut Crucial garantiert mit dem Board kompatibel


----------



## markus1612 (24. August 2015)

erazzedx schrieb:


> Habe meine Bestellung soeben auch geändert.
> 
> Aus verschiedensten Quellen habe ich nun gehört, dass die Ripjaws auf dem ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING ohnehin nicht sauber mit 3000MHz laufen (OC failed Meldung beim Booten). Erst das Heruntertakten auf 2666MHz soll das Board zum Booten bewegen.
> Wenn die Teile nicht mit dem vollen Speed laufen, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu 2400er Modulen nicht.
> ...



Du erwartest echt, dass eine komplett neue Plattform schon 100%ig läuft und kaufst dir deshalb lahmen 2400MHz RAM? In nem 1/4 Jahr läuft der 3000er bestimmt problemlos.


----------



## BenRo (24. August 2015)

In nem ¼ Jahr kann man den RAM ja auch wechseln.


----------



## erazzedx (24. August 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Du erwartest echt, dass eine komplett neue Plattform schon 100%ig läuft und kaufst dir deshalb lahmen 2400MHz RAM? In nem 1/4 Jahr läuft der 3000er bestimmt problemlos.



Soll ich mich jetzt 1/4 Jahr mit dem RAM rumärgern oder was? Die Kiste soll laufen - und zwar stabil. Auf das Teil muss ich mich verlassen können, da habe ich keine Lust mich mit solchen Wehwehchen herumzuplagen  

Zumal die Bezeichnung "lahm" ja auch dezent übertrieben ist. Zeige mir einen Benchmark, bei dem in Spielen und beim täglichen Arbeiten DDR4 mit 2400MHz signifikant langsamer als mit 3000MHz ist.


----------



## markus1612 (24. August 2015)

Wenn du den RAM Takt senkst, läuft der RAM doch stabil. Wenn dann die Mainboards stabilier laufen, hättest du den RAM Takt ganz einfach wieder auf 3000MHz erhöhen können. Jetzt musst du dir neuen RAM kaufen, wenn du schnelleren RAM haben willst.


----------



## erazzedx (24. August 2015)

Eine Antwort auf meine Frage bist du mir trotzdem schuldig: Wozu? Damit ich in Spielen 0,5 fps mehr habe? Oder damit ich zum Entpacken von riesigen Archiven statt 2:00 Stunden nur 1:58 benötige? Ich sehe halt den Sinn darin nicht so recht. Und bis ich meinen PC das nächste mal Upgrade, kann ich jegliche DDR4-Riegel vermutlich eh entsorgen 

Ich lasse mich durch handfeste Benchmarks gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber so war es mit RAM doch schon immer. Da hat sich mit DDR4 nichts geändert.

Ein weiterer Faktor bei dieser Entscheidung war aber auch, dass es mit dem CPU-Kühler nicht doch zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## Mr_Minister (28. August 2015)

Setz mal die System Agent Voltage und die vccio manuell auf 1.1v. Hatte auch das Problem, dass der RAM nicht stabil lief, max war 2800. XMP läuft bei mir nicht stabil, wenn ich aber alles manuell einstelle, läuft der Speicher @ 3000.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2015)

Ich bin ja immer noch skeptisch ob schnellerer Ram wirklich soviel mehr bringt. Früher war es zumindest so das man minimale Unterschiede nur in Benchmarks und bei Extrem OC gesehen hat.
Hier wurde die Tage geschrieben in SPielen bis zu 10%. Gibt es dafür auch irgendwo eine Quelle? Artikel oder dergleichen? Oder sind das Erfahrungswerte von USer aus diesem Forum?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der vom Controller unterstütze Ram (DDR 4 2133 Mhz) soviel "ausbremst".
Habe gerade jemanden einen Rechner zusammengestellt und da 2133Mhz Ram genommen, weil mir Kompatibilität wichtiger ist. Und derjenige hat auch keine Lust da stundenlang rumzufummeln bis es stabil läuft. Der möchte einen Rechner der von Anfang an richtig läuft und keine Faxen macht.


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (4. September 2015)

Falls noch jemand die offene Frage interessiert, ob nun die RipJaws V unter den Scythe Mugen 4 passen. Ja es passt! Man muss lediglich den Lüfter 2-3mm höher anbringen. Sollte an der Kühlleistung nichts großartig ändern, da der Lüfter selbst dann noch unterhalb der Lamellen ansetzt. Hab mal ein Bild angehängt:


----------



## rush111 (28. November 2015)

Ich hab jetzt für einen Freund auch das selbe Mainboard verbaut mit diesen Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400 Ram

https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-fury-dimm-kit-16gb-hx424c15fbk2-16-a1306444.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Zuerst hat noch alles Problemlos funktioniert. Windows 10 installiert dann auf einmal PC abgestürzt. Neustart nicht mehr möglich Bild bleibt nur noch schwarz. Ich hab alles beim PC abgesteckt, weiterhin kein Bild, auch Bios Reset hat alles nichts geholfen. Dann hab ich einen 8 GB Riegel rausgenommen und siehe da PC startet wieder. Wieder zweiten 8 GB Ram Riegel rein, kein Bild mehr.  8 GB Riegel wieder raus und startet ganz normal und alles funktioniert dann einwandfrei.

Hat da jemand eine Idee was da sein könnte? Muss man im Bios was umstellen oder sind die Ram nicht mit dem Board kompatibel? Hab einen anderen Beitrag gefunden da schreib ein User von den selben bzw. ähnlichen Problem.


----------



## santana1313 (1. April 2016)

rush111 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt für einen Freund auch das selbe Mainboard verbaut mit diesen Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400 Ram
> 
> Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15 (HX424C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Das selbe Problem habe ich ebenfalls  .

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Ripjaws V 2x8GB 2133mhz

PS.: Anfangs liefen beide ohne Probleme (ca 1Woche)

Lasse ich einen Riegel drinne läuft der Rechner ... aber mit dem anderen und zusammen NICHT !!! 

Weiß einer Rat ?


----------



## schmettbert (23. Juni 2016)

santana1313 schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem habe ich ebenfalls  .
> 
> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> Ripjaws V 2x8GB 2133mhz
> ...





Hi!

Rat weiß ich leider momentan nicht. Bei mir trat das gleiche Problem aber auch kürzlich auf, nachdem ich das Bios update vollzogen habe (auch mit Komplikationen)

Seitdem lässt sich mein System nur noch mit einem 8gb Riegel starten ...
Meine Vermutung daher, dass es was mit dem Bios (update) zu tun hat...?!

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (nun Bios 1805 mit Problemen - vorher Bios 1206 ohne Probleme)
HX424C15FBK2/16 - vorher Bios update liefen beide RAMs, nach Bios update Start nur noch mit einem der beiden möglich


----------



## luvicer (23. Juni 2016)

Dann sollte die Ursache ja klar sein. Schon in anderen RAM Bänken probiert?


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich immer wieder... Warum ein BIOS Update, wenn die Kiste doch rennt?!

Hab noch das 1105 drauf und werde erst Updaten wenn neue Hardware dies erfordern sollte.

Ich und ein Bekannter haben beide den Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 eingebaut. Auch er hat nur BIOS 1105 im Einsatz, weil auch er keinen Grund sieht ein Update auszuführen. Beide Rechner laufen unter Volllast mit ähnlichen Spannungswerten (gem. HWMonitor, CPU-Z). Einstellungen sind Standard BIOS Vorgaben, also nichts Händisch (ausser Multi und XMP natürlich) geändert.


----------



## schmettbert (23. Juni 2016)

Gerade eben noch mal rumprobier
 Ram gewechselt, gleiche Bank - boot (Meldung overclocking failed)
Xmp einstellung gemacht - boot

Beide Rams rein - ursprüngliche Bänke(waren a2 und b2 ursprünglich) - kein Boot // overclocking failed  nach Neustart  // Xmp einstellungen - kein boot

Ein Ram auf andere Bank - Boot // overclocking failed - Xmp Profil... - boot

Beide rams auf andere Bänke a1+b1 - boot //overclocking failed -xmp Profil -Kein boot


Das gleiche nochmal ohne xmp Profil zu wählen sondern "manuell" auf 2400mhz gestellt 

Voilà... sys startet wieder...


Ich weiß nicht was ich da veranstaltet hab o.O


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. Juni 2016)

Nach dem "Manuellen" aktivieren der 2400 MHz, wie sieht es denn da mit den Timings (CL 15-15-15) aus? Kannste mal mit CPU-Z prüfen?


----------



## DARPA (23. Juni 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder... Warum ein BIOS Update, wenn die Kiste doch rennt?!



tweaking and tuning


----------



## schmettbert (23. Juni 2016)

DARPA schrieb:


> tweaking and tuning



 

Ja so in der Art...

Grad nachgeschaut - 15:15:15:35

Also alles wie es soll...


----------

